# Non issued boots, like SWATS



## Macky (9 Mar 2013)

i have a question about wearing non issued boots, i searched around for a similiar link and there is one about having a medical chit.   

im wondering what the limitations on boots are and if im able to purchase my own boots and wear them.  i dont care about replacing them a year or two down the line on my own coin, but id like the option to wear some non issue boots.  ive noticed in the gear review section that people are reviewing other brands of boots as well, i dont know if they for duty wear or non duty use.

im on course for army supply, any feedback would be good thankyou.


----------



## dangerboy (9 Mar 2013)

It depends on your unit.  Some units are more rigid in their dress policy than others, best advice ask your chain of command before spending your money.


----------



## LCISindenial (13 Mar 2013)

I have the reference at work in my email. PM me your work email and I will send it to you after march break


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Mar 2013)

Macky said:
			
		

> i have a question about wearing non issued boots, i searched around for a similiar link and there is one about having a medical chit.
> 
> im wondering what the limitations on boots are and if im able to purchase my own boots and wear them.  i dont care about replacing them a year or two down the line on my own coin, but id like the option to wear some non issue boots.  ive noticed in the gear review section that people are reviewing other brands of boots as well, i dont know if they for duty wear or non duty use.
> 
> *im on course *for army supply, any feedback would be good thankyou.



If you are on course, then it's up to your course staff


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Mar 2013)

There is lots of info here on the wearing of non issue boots, all you have to do is spend some of your own time and search for it.

For course pers, as has been stated already, check with your course staff.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

